# Milan, disonore senza precedenti. Filtra vergogna e rammarico.



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2018)

Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano a Sky, da Milanello filtra un'atmosfera nera.
La decisione di rifutare il Settlement viene letta dalla società e dall'ambiente come un disonore e una macchia senza precedenti nella storia rossonera.

Un caso che non è mai successo in Italia, e la prima volta capita proprio al Milan, colpendo il suo DNA, il suo orgoglio, cioè la tradizione europea.

Difficile cercare alibi o giustificazioni, perchè il comunicato UEFA è talmente chiaro da risultare leggibile anche a bambini di 3 anni: si punisce Li e la sua incapacità di rifinanziare il debito, Li è ritenuto inaffidabile per il progetto a medio-lungo termine. Non ci sono altri motivi. E la UEFA ci ha pensato mille volte, non voleva punire il Milan, non voleva arrivare a tanto.
E' un disastro, risultato inevitabile dopo un anno di misteri e situazioni non chiare a livello di proprietà.

*Sempre Di Stefano: "A rischio anche iscrizione campionato? Ad ora il Milan ha passato tutti i controlli ma a fronte di questa situazione la FIGC dovrebbe intervenire."*


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

benvenuti su gameoverworld.net


----------



## Albijol (23 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano a Sky, da Milanello filtra un'atmosfera nera.
> La decisione di rifutare il Settlement viene letta dalla società e dall'ambiente come un disonore e una macchia senza precedenti nella storia rossonera.
> 
> Un caso che non è mai successo in Italia, e la prima volta capita proprio al Milan, colpendo il suo DNA, il suo orgoglio, cioè la tradizione europea.
> ...



per me siamo quasi ai livelli del Milan in b per calcioscommesse


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> per me siamo quasi ai livelli del Milan in b per calcioscommesse



si rischia pure una fine peggiore


----------



## sballotello (23 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## danjr (23 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano a Sky, da Milanello filtra un'atmosfera nera.
> La decisione di rifutare il Settlement viene letta dalla società e dall'ambiente come un disonore e una macchia senza precedenti nella storia rossonera.
> 
> Un caso che non è mai successo in Italia, e la prima volta capita proprio al Milan, colpendo il suo DNA, il suo orgoglio, cioè la tradizione europea.
> ...


Verissimo, sottoscrivo anche le virgole... spero si muova anche la Federcalcio per mettere ancora più pressione a quei burattini


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2018)

Sta roba la poteva scrivere pure un minorenne, ci stanno sguazzando come al solito, vedremo come andrà a finire.


----------



## Goro (23 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano a Sky, da Milanello filtra un'atmosfera nera.
> La decisione di rifutare il Settlement viene letta dalla società e dall'ambiente come un disonore e una macchia senza precedenti nella storia rossonera.
> 
> Un caso che non è mai successo in Italia, e la prima volta capita proprio al Milan, colpendo il suo DNA, il suo orgoglio, cioè la tradizione europea.
> ...



UEFA cattiva!


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano a Sky, da Milanello filtra un'atmosfera nera.
> La decisione di rifutare il Settlement *viene letta dalla società e dall'ambiente come un disonore e una macchia senza precedenti nella storia rossonera.*
> 
> Un caso che non è mai successo in Italia, e la prima volta capita proprio al Milan, colpendo il suo DNA, il suo orgoglio, cioè la tradizione europea.
> ...



Peccato Lì non sia giapponese


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Maggio 2018)

Non so se sia peggio la malafede del duo malefico o l'incompetenza di questi due


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano a Sky, da Milanello filtra un'atmosfera nera.
> La decisione di rifutare il Settlement viene letta dalla società e dall'ambiente come un disonore e una macchia senza precedenti nella storia rossonera.
> 
> Un caso che non è mai successo in Italia, e la prima volta capita proprio al Milan, colpendo il suo DNA, il suo orgoglio, cioè la tradizione europea.
> ...



*Sempre Di Stefano: "A rischio anche iscrizione campionato? Ad ora il Milan ha passato tutti i controlli ma a fronte di questa situazione la FIGC dovrebbe intervenire."*


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Stefano: "A rischio anche iscrizione campionato? Ad ora il Milan ha passato tutti i controlli ma a fronte di questa situazione la FIGC dovrebbe intervenire."*



Ci mancherebbe solo questo.


----------



## Shmuk (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Stefano: "A rischio anche iscrizione campionato? Ad ora il Milan ha passato tutti i controlli ma a fronte di questa situazione la FIGC dovrebbe intervenire."*




Uh uh, voglio vedere...


----------



## Kaw (23 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano a Sky, da Milanello filtra un'atmosfera nera.
> La decisione di rifutare il Settlement viene letta dalla società e dall'ambiente come un disonore e una macchia senza precedenti nella storia rossonera.
> 
> Un caso che non è mai successo in Italia, e la prima volta capita proprio al Milan, colpendo il suo DNA, il suo orgoglio, cioè la tradizione europea.
> ...



Sarà un'estate terribile...


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Stefano: "A rischio anche iscrizione campionato? Ad ora il Milan ha passato tutti i controlli ma a fronte di questa situazione la FIGC dovrebbe intervenire."*



ma se questi non hanno mosso un dito quando il pirla cinese ci ha acquistati


----------



## cris (23 Maggio 2018)

adesso si sta esagerando pero eh...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Stefano: "A rischio anche iscrizione campionato? Ad ora il Milan ha passato tutti i controlli ma a fronte di questa situazione la FIGC dovrebbe intervenire."*



Che schifo..


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Stefano: "A rischio anche iscrizione campionato? Ad ora il Milan ha passato tutti i controlli ma a fronte di questa situazione la FIGC dovrebbe intervenire."*



Io non parlo.


----------



## danjr (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Stefano: "A rischio anche iscrizione campionato? Ad ora il Milan ha passato tutti i controlli ma a fronte di questa situazione la FIGC dovrebbe intervenire."*



È la cosa che spero. Lo scorso campionato era comunque garantito, ma nel mezzo del prossimo ci saraà un debito da saldare. Me ne infischio della letterina di Elliot, una federazione seria fa come la UEFA: "o dai garanzie o salti il turno".


----------



## Shmuk (23 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> È la cosa che spero. Lo scorso campionato era comunque garantito, ma nel mezzo del prossimo ci saraà un debito da saldare. Me ne infischio della letterina di Elliot, una federazione seria fa come la UEFA: "o dai garanzie o salti il turno".



Così han fatto con la Roma a suo tempo?


----------



## alcyppa (23 Maggio 2018)

Mi auguro che la curva patetica tiri su un po' di orgoglio e si organizzi per terremotare casa Milan, Milanello e via dicendo... Bisogna stanarli questi cessi.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che la curva patetica tiri su un po' di orgoglio e si organizzi per terremotare casa Milan, Milanello e via dicendo... Bisogna stanarli questi cessi.



Ma figurati...


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano a Sky, da Milanello filtra un'atmosfera nera.
> La decisione di rifutare il Settlement viene letta dalla società e dall'ambiente come un disonore e una macchia senza precedenti nella storia rossonera.
> 
> Un caso che non è mai successo in Italia, e la prima volta capita proprio al Milan, colpendo il suo DNA, il suo orgoglio, cioè la tradizione europea.
> ...



Il club più controllato al mondo.


----------



## danjr (23 Maggio 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Così han fatto con la Roma a suo tempo?



le regole sono cambiate per evitare casi come quelli del Parma, che guarda caso iniziarono con una mancata concessione da parte della UEFA. la Roma era di una banca italiana poi, non di un fondo speculativo americano.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano a Sky, da Milanello filtra un'atmosfera nera.
> La decisione di rifutare il Settlement viene letta dalla società e dall'ambiente come un disonore e una macchia senza precedenti nella storia rossonera.
> 
> Un caso che non è mai successo in Italia, e la prima volta capita proprio al Milan, colpendo il suo DNA, il suo orgoglio, cioè la tradizione europea.
> ...



Vedo che gli avvoltoi girano alti. Che giornalismo.

Mi piacerebbe capire su quali basi sto tizio metta addirittura in discussione l'iscrizione al campionato...


----------



## danjr (23 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedo che gli avvoltoi girano alti. Che giornalismo.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe capire su quali basi sto tizio metta addirittura in discussione l'iscrizione al campionato...


Basta prendersela con i giornalisti! Leggevo le stesse cos'è qualche giorno fa quando uscirono le prime voci sul rifiuto del SA


----------



## Shmuk (23 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> le regole sono cambiate per evitare casi come quelli del Parma, che guarda caso iniziarono con una mancata concessione da parte della UEFA. la Roma era di una banca italiana poi, non di un fondo speculativo americano.



La Roma di Sensi è crollata sotto i debiti con tutta la Italpetroli. Il fondo speculativo americano vale quanto, anzi di più della banca italiana.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Stefano: "A rischio anche iscrizione campionato? Ad ora il Milan ha passato tutti i controlli ma a fronte di questa situazione la FIGC dovrebbe intervenire."*



Ormai siamo ai titoli di coda, tra poco calerà il sipario e gli attori di questa tremenda farsa spariranno.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedo che gli avvoltoi girano alti. Che giornalismo.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe capire su quali basi sto tizio metta addirittura in discussione l'iscrizione al campionato...



Non han detto che l'iscrizione al campionato è a rischio ma a precisa domanda ha risposto che ora la figc, dopo quanto successo ieri, non può non muoversi, cosa che avrebbe dovuto fare a suo tempo ma non ha fatto.
Bocciare un club come il milan e mettere dubbi sulla proprietà è di una gravità inaudita, forse non abbiamo ben realizzato il danno di immagine che ci hanno arrecato.
Qua si stanno chiedendo chi sia questo li e cosa abbia in mano.
Non è da escludere che ora partiranno indagini.


----------



## de sica (23 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che la curva patetica tiri su un po' di orgoglio e si organizzi per terremotare casa Milan, Milanello e via dicendo... Bisogna stanarli questi cessi.



Sono dei venduti e dei senzapalle da sempre. Sono gli ultimi su cui si deve contare


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe solo questo.



Ne parlucchiano anche nella redazione di QSVS.

Siamo al Farina 2.0


----------



## danjr (23 Maggio 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> La Roma di Sensi è crollata sotto i debiti con tutta la Italpetroli. Il fondo speculativo americano vale quanto, anzi di più della banca italiana.



Ok, comunque da tre anni a questa parte ci sono pLetti più restrittivi è il tuo esempio non può essere tenuto in conto.


----------



## Shmuk (23 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ok, comunque da tre anni a questa parte ci sono pLetti più restrittivi è il tuo esempio non può essere tenuto in conto.



Non conosco le tecnicalità, ma noi non siamo ancora crollati...


----------



## alcyppa (23 Maggio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sono dei venduti e dei senzapalle da sempre. Sono gli ultimi su cui si deve contare



Lo so perfettamente.

La situazione è senza precedenti però ed è piuttosto imbarazzante pensare che questi qua non faranno niente.
Sarebbe da affittare la tifoseria di una delle romane per un paio di settimane.


----------



## danjr (23 Maggio 2018)

Io qua leggo di gente che se la prende con la curva, con i giornalisti, con Fassone e Mirabelli (che hanno solo colpe a livello comunicativo) Ma sento pochissime critiche al vero responsabile Lì


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Peccato Lì non sia giapponese



harakiri


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano a Sky, da Milanello filtra un'atmosfera nera.
> La decisione di rifutare il Settlement viene letta dalla società e dall'ambiente come un disonore e una macchia senza precedenti nella storia rossonera.
> 
> Un caso che non è mai successo in Italia, e la prima volta capita proprio al Milan, colpendo il suo DNA, il suo orgoglio, cioè la tradizione europea.
> ...


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Zenos (23 Maggio 2018)

Perché Juve,Roma,Napoli,Inter hanno "inviati" tifosi o quantomeno vicini alla società ed a noi ci è capitato quella seccia di Di Stefano che mette sempre il carico e sembra godere ad ogni nostra disgrazia?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Io qua leggo di gente che se la prende con la curva, con i giornalisti, con Fassone e Mirabelli (che hanno solo colpe a livello comunicativo) Ma sento pochissime critiche al vero responsabile Lì



Si, veramente si sta sfiorando il ridicolo.. della Curva ora me ne frega meno di zero, saranno sotto chock pure loro... ma si sta parlando troppo poco del signor Li e dell'altro malfattore di nome Silvio Berlusconi che ci ha lasciati in questa situazione allucinante


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano a Sky, da Milanello filtra un'atmosfera nera.
> La decisione di rifutare il Settlement viene letta dalla società e dall'ambiente come un disonore e una macchia senza precedenti nella storia rossonera.
> 
> Un caso che non è mai successo in Italia, e la prima volta capita proprio al Milan, colpendo il suo DNA, il suo orgoglio, cioè la tradizione europea.
> ...



.


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> le regole sono cambiate per evitare casi come quelli del Parma, che guarda caso iniziarono con una mancata concessione da parte della UEFA. la Roma era di una banca italiana poi, non di un fondo speculativo americano.


ai però il Milan la licenza uefa ce l'ha e non è stata revocata


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Lo so perfettamente.
> 
> La situazione è senza precedenti però ed è piuttosto imbarazzante pensare che questi qua non faranno niente.
> Sarebbe da affittare la tifoseria di una delle romane per un paio di settimane.



mi andrebbe bene anche quella interista


----------



## Teddy (23 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Basta prendersela con i giornalisti! Leggevo le stesse cos'è qualche giorno fa quando uscirono le prime voci sul rifiuto del SA



Vero, non può essere sempre tutto un complotto contro il Milan.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Ragazzi, esattamente 11 anni fa alzavamo la Settima nel cielo di Atene.


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Stefano: "A rischio anche iscrizione campionato? Ad ora il Milan ha passato tutti i controlli ma a fronte di questa situazione la FIGC dovrebbe intervenire."*


E sulla base di quali presupposti, di grazia?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si rischia pure una fine peggiore


Come mai? Elliott non dovrebbe prendersi il Milan e rivenderlo? Oh, se falliamo, è la volta buona che smetto di tifare.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano a Sky, da Milanello filtra un'atmosfera nera.
> La decisione di rifutare il Settlement viene letta dalla società e dall'ambiente come un disonore e una macchia senza precedenti nella storia rossonera.
> 
> Un caso che non è mai successo in Italia, e la prima volta capita proprio al Milan, colpendo il suo DNA, il suo orgoglio, cioè la tradizione europea.
> ...



ovviamente non accadrà, questo è esagerare. Soprattutto perché poi interverrebbero gli amici degli amici. 
Il vero rischio è che l'Uefa ci escludi dalle coppe per più anni. Danno di immagine incalcolabile, esodo di giocatori, sponsor che scappano e ricavi che invece di aumentare diminuiranno drasticamente. 

Bisogna assolutamente scongiurare questa ipotesi. Che si sveglino in società!


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

che silenzio, Dio mio...


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ovviamente non accadrà, questo è esagerare. Soprattutto perché poi interverrebbero gli amici degli amici.
> Il vero rischio è che l'Uefa ci escludi dalle coppe per più anni. Danno di immagine incalcolabile, esodo di giocatori, sponsor che scappano e ricavi che invece di aumentare diminuiranno drasticamente.
> 
> Bisogna assolutamente scongiurare questa ipotesi. Che si sveglino in società!



Escluderci per più anni sarebbe veramente una porcata epica


----------



## luis4 (23 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano a Sky, da Milanello filtra un'atmosfera nera.
> La decisione di rifutare il Settlement viene letta dalla società e dall'ambiente come un disonore e una macchia senza precedenti nella storia rossonera.
> 
> Un caso che non è mai successo in Italia, e la prima volta capita proprio al Milan, colpendo il suo DNA, il suo orgoglio, cioè la tradizione europea.
> ...



se il problema era Li e il rifinanziamento perchè aspettare un anno x dirlo?


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Escluderci per più anni sarebbe veramente una porcata epica



la società a cui non è stata concessa il SA, è stata poi esclusa dalle coppe per 4 anni! io ho il terrore di questa ipotesi. Devono svegliarsi e agire immediatamente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> se il problema era Li e il rifinanziamento perchè aspettare un anno x dirlo?



Ma quale un anno? Ci hanno fatto una pernacchia in faccia quando abbiamo presentato il VA per lo stesso motivo..e noi dopo mesi e mesi ci siamo ripresentati con le stesse buffonate e con oltretutto manco gli introiti della champions..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la società a cui non è stata concessa il SA, è stata poi esclusa dalle coppe per 4 anni! io ho il terrore di questa ipotesi. Devono svegliarsi e agire immediatamente.



Oggi come oggi una situazione del genere, con questa serie A dismessa vuol dire oblio per 10 anni minimo..peggio della juve in B lo dico senza dubbi, loro in B era palese ci sarebbero stati un anno, esodo solo dei mercenari col gruppo storico rimasto fisso, infatti tornati in A hanno fatto subito 3° posto tornando in champions


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oggi come oggi una situazione del genere, con questa serie A dismessa vuol dire oblio per 10 anni minimo..peggio della juve in B lo dico senza dubbi, loro in B era palese ci sarebbero stati un anno, esodo solo dei mercenari col gruppo storico rimasto fisso, infatti tornati in A hanno fatto subito 3° posto tornando in champions



si farebbe la fine di Parma, Florentia Viola....


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si farebbe la fine di Parma, Florentia Viola....



di certo i pochi buoni andrebbero via tutti SUBITO


----------



## luigi61 (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> di certo i pochi buoni andrebbero via tutti SUBITO



Da quanto capisco lo scenario è difficilmente modificabile in tempi brevi; ne consegue che quello che evocate e la cosa più probabile possa accadere ; figurati se gente come Bonucci ma anche Kessie Romagnoli insomma i migliori rimangono a queste condizioni; ovviamente inutile parlare di nuovi arrivi. ..


----------



## odasensei (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sempre Di Stefano: "A rischio anche iscrizione campionato? Ad ora il Milan ha passato tutti i controlli ma a fronte di questa situazione la FIGC dovrebbe intervenire."*



A meno che non scarichino altri 100 quintali di ***** su Tavecchio, se ora la FIGC intervenisse ci farebbe una figuraccia...1 anno fa era tutto in regola?
Posto che comunque un Milan non iscritto è impensabile perchè così Elliott i soldi li vedrebbe veramente col binocolo


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> di certo i pochi buoni andrebbero via tutti SUBITO



Ovvio. Della rosa attuale resterebbero Vergara, forse Zapata, Abate, Antonelli, Montolivo, Mastour, Mauri... Nessun altro. Forse Borini.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ovvio. Della rosa attuale resterebbero Vergara, forse Zapata, Abate, Antonelli, Montolivo, Mastour, Mauri... Nessun altro. Forse Borini.



Borini e Montolivo con gli stipendi che hanno sarebbero liberati a 0


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la società a cui non è stata concessa il SA, è stata poi esclusa dalle coppe per 4 anni! io ho il terrore di questa ipotesi. Devono svegliarsi e agire immediatamente.



Non penso che arriverebbero a tanto. 
E' già tosta così.


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> A meno che non scarichino altri 100 quintali di ***** su Tavecchio, se ora la FIGC intervenisse ci farebbe una figuraccia...1 anno fa era tutto in regola?
> Posto che comunque un Milan non iscritto è impensabile perchè così Elliott i soldi li vedrebbe veramente col binocolo



Questo è un altro grosso problema. 
La sentenza dell'UEFA potrebbe provocare un effetto domino. La UEFA ha fatto praticamente sapere al mondo che per loro i cinesi non esistono. La FIGC inevitabilmente non può fare finta di nulla. O meglio, potrebbe anche con qualche magheggio, ma il dubbio si pone. 

Per questo occorre intervenire al più presto.


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non penso che arriverebbero a tanto.
> E' già tosta così.



Ma anche perché che senso avrebbe??
Vorrebbe dire ucciderci e accanìrsi con noi


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non penso che arriverebbero a tanto.
> E' già tosta così.



Secondo me invece fanno bene a fare cosi, a quel punto arrivare terzi quarti o decimi non ti cambia nulla e forse mollano l'osso. Poi magari arriva un compratore importante e forse e dico forse, la UEFA potrebbe ritrattare ed abbassare gli anni. 

Se non ci squalificano dalle coppe, vorrebbe dire solo continuare a tirare avanti. Anzi si rischierebbe solo di postare il giudizio, poi tra un anno ci ritroviamo qui pronti al suicidio di massa.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro grosso problema.
> La sentenza dell'UEFA potrebbe provocare un effetto domino. La UEFA ha fatto praticamente sapere al mondo che per loro i cinesi non esistono. La FIGC inevitabilmente non può fare finta di nulla. O meglio, potrebbe anche con qualche magheggio, ma il dubbio si pone.
> 
> Per questo occorre intervenire al più presto.



Cosa dovrebbero fare fattivamente per uscire da questo tunnel?


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ma anche perché che senso avrebbe??
> Vorrebbe dire ucciderci e accanìrsi con noi



In parte sarebbe accanimento, in altra parte la UEFA ha visionato e revisionato i conti del Milan. Per una squalifica pluriennale dalle coppe dovrebbe saltar fuori qualcosa di grosso...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano a Sky, da Milanello filtra un'atmosfera nera.
> La decisione di rifutare il Settlement viene letta dalla società e dall'ambiente come un disonore e una macchia senza precedenti nella storia rossonera.
> 
> Un caso che non è mai successo in Italia, e la prima volta capita proprio al Milan, colpendo il suo DNA, il suo orgoglio, cioè la tradizione europea.
> ...



Il rischio di mancata iscrizione alla A mi pare esagerato, ma visti gli ultimi sviluppi dobbiamo stare in campana su tutto. Certo non possiamo sperare nella curva prezzolata, considerando poi che anche fra i tifosi "normali" si continua ad accusare i giornalaihh, gli avvoltoihh e a sventolare il solito tormentone degli isterismihh direi che i manigoldi alla guida del Milan possono stare più che tranquilli.


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Cosa dovrebbero fare fattivamente per uscire da questo tunnel?



Entro massimo 15 giorni ci dev'essere il passaggio temporaneo a Elliott o quello definitivo a un nuovo soggetto (e in questo momento l'unico che potrebbe intervenire è Berlusconi). 

Dopo la senteza dell'UEFA c'è il rischio che rimanga solo la carcassa del Milan. A quel punto l'intervento tardivo di Elliott o di un altro soggetto ci salverebbe da scenari inquietanti con la FIGC, ma i prossimi due/tre anni sarebbero irrimediabilmente compromessi.


----------



## Pivellino (23 Maggio 2018)

Mazzarò ci ha condannati.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Borini e Montolivo con gli stipendi che hanno sarebbero liberati a 0



allora restiamo con 4 gatti e un cane morto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece fanno bene a fare cosi, a quel punto arrivare terzi quarti o decimi non ti cambia nulla e forse mollano l'osso. Poi magari arriva un compratore importante e forse e dico forse, la UEFA potrebbe ritrattare ed abbassare gli anni.
> 
> Se non ci squalificano dalle coppe, vorrebbe dire solo continuare a tirare avanti. Anzi si rischierebbe solo di postare il giudizio, poi tra un anno ci ritroviamo qui pronti al suicidio di massa.



Ragazzi non scherziamo, l'esclusione per 1 o peggio ancora più anni sarebbe la morte sportiva nel calcio di oggi...chi lo compra un milan ridotto così??

Non pensavo davvero si potesse arrivare a questo ma siamo davvero ad un passo


----------



## alcyppa (23 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece fanno bene a fare cosi, a quel punto arrivare terzi quarti o decimi non ti cambia nulla e forse mollano l'osso. Poi magari arriva un compratore importante e forse e dico forse, la UEFA potrebbe ritrattare ed abbassare gli anni.
> 
> Se non ci squalificano dalle coppe, vorrebbe dire solo continuare a tirare avanti. Anzi si rischierebbe solo di postare il giudizio, poi tra un anno ci ritroviamo qui pronti al suicidio di massa.



Concordo.

Duri e pesantissimi subito così magari si cambia abbastanza alla svelta.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Maggio 2018)

Quello che si deve vergognare è Li...che ha fatto la figura del barbone.


----------



## rossonerosempre (23 Maggio 2018)

La fiera del fango avanza, anche se veniamo penalizzati in Europa, come l'Atletico Madrid ad esempio, che c'entra il campionato? A parte che non saremmo l'unica squadra a chiudere il bilancio in rosso, se la proprietà non riesce a rifinanziare il debito ecc subentra Elliott. Poi se venderanno o meno questo discorso sarà successivo.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Duri e pesantissimi subito così magari si cambia abbastanza alla svelta.



Ma ragazzi il rischio è che dopo la mazzata anche se la Uefa ridurrebbe l'eventuale pena del Milan cosa sarà rimasto? I migliori saranno andati via e magari saremo pure retrocessi sul campo .... chi vorra acquistare una ex societa? che incubo!


----------



## luigi61 (23 Maggio 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Quello che si deve vergognare è Li...che ha fatto la figura del barbone.



non ha fatto la figura del barbone....purtroppo lo è per davvero


----------



## varvez (23 Maggio 2018)

Ma in tutto questo casino, con la figura di me*** fatta, nessuna dichiarazione della società (?) a parte le fregnacce di Fassone di ieri sera?!


----------



## odasensei (23 Maggio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ma in tutto questo casino, con la figura di me*** fatta, nessuna dichiarazione della società (?) a parte le fregnacce di Fassone di ieri sera?!



Meglio, tanto sarebbero comunque fregnacce.
O fatti o nulla.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ma in tutto questo casino, con la figura di me*** fatta, nessuna dichiarazione della società (?) a parte le fregnacce di Fassone di ieri sera?!



Questa è la cosa agghiacciante.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ma in tutto questo casino, con la figura di me*** fatta, nessuna dichiarazione della società (?) a parte le fregnacce di Fassone di ieri sera?!



sono le 18 e tutto tace
pazzesco
il danno d'immagine non ce l'ha fatto la UEFA. Ce l'hanno fatto LORO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## varvez (23 Maggio 2018)

Posso dire? Non credevo fossero *******, anche se APACF show e booster varie non mi sono mai piaciute, così come le continue rassicurazioni di Fassone e le "discese" in campo di Mirabelli alle spalle di Montella (Gesù).

Ma questo silenzio è orribile e soprattutto irrispettoso verso chi questi colori li ama davvero


----------



## luigi61 (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sono le 18 e tutto tace
> pazzesco
> il danno d'immagine non ce l'ha fatto la UEFA. Ce l'hanno fatto LORO!!!!!!!!!!!!!





varvez ha scritto:


> Posso dire? Non credevo fossero *******, anche se APACF show e booster varie non mi sono mai piaciute, così come le continue rassicurazioni di Fassone e le "discese" in campo di Mirabelli alle spalle di Montella (Gesù).
> 
> Ma questo silenzio è orribile e soprattutto irrispettoso verso chi questi colori li ama davvero



Questo silenzio e rumuroso come una campana; tra poco gli eventi li costringeranno FINALMENTE a levare le tende


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ma in tutto questo casino, con la figura di me*** fatta, nessuna dichiarazione della società (?) a parte le fregnacce di Fassone di ieri sera?!



Come puoi criticare Mr trasparenza Mr comunicazione & Mr ci metto la faccia?


----------



## malos (23 Maggio 2018)

L'iscrizione al campionato per ovvi motivi ci sarà ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Maggio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> L'iscrizione al campionato per ovvi motivi ci sarà ci mancherebbe altro.



Sì ma se ci sarà l'esclusione dalle coppe sarà una tragedia per i motivi già ampiamente scritti; e quella che va evitata! La partecipazione al campionato senza possibilità di coppe sarebbe un disastro


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sono le 18 e tutto tace
> pazzesco
> il danno d'immagine non ce l'ha fatto la UEFA. Ce l'hanno fatto LORO!!!!!!!!!!!!!



A chi ci ha venduto quel maledetto infame...

Nessun club italiano ha subito un simile smacco..nemmeno la Lazio..nemmeno l'inter che h debiti enormi...

Qui davvero siamo nelle mani di un signor nessuno....non ci posso ancora credere...


----------



## Zenos (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sono le 18 e tutto tace
> pazzesco
> il danno d'immagine non ce l'ha fatto la UEFA. Ce l'hanno fatto LORO!!!!!!!!!!!!!



In Cina saranno l 1 di notte,staranno dormendo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Maggio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Sì ma se ci sarà l'esclusione dalle coppe sarà una tragedia per i motivi già ampiamente scritti; e quella che va evitata! La partecipazione al campionato senza possibilità di coppe sarebbe un disastro



Si infatti, con che spirito lo giochi? L'unico obbiettivo raggiungibile sarebbe la coppa italia come trofeo. Scudetto impossibile e qualificarsi alle coppe non servirebbe a niente. Si compromette anche la regolarità del campionato, con che spirito può giocare il Milan le partite?


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Maggio 2018)

Senza parole, Fassone e Mirabelli hanno ucciso il Milan


----------



## __king george__ (23 Maggio 2018)

Il QS scrive che l'UEFA ha considerato anche il fatto che fassone aveva promesso "pioggia di soldi" dalla cina (sponsor,milan china ecc) e invece alla fine per ora sono arrivati solo miseri 500mila euro....


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> In Cina saranno l 1 di notte,staranno dormendo...



Per una roba del genere ti svegli, altro che balle



__king george__ ha scritto:


> Il QS scrive che l'UEFA ha considerato anche il fatto che fassone aveva promesso "pioggia di soldi" dalla cina (sponsor,milan china ecc) e invece alla fine per ora sono arrivati solo miseri 500mila euro....



Questa è una sciocchezza di QS, non c'entra nulla con i motivi reali del rifiuto


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Maggio 2018)

Ci stanno letteralmente distruggendo. Ora basta. Serve rifondazione urgente. Anche se dovesse arrivare il rifinanziamento non si può più andare avanti cosi. E' diventata insostenibile la faccenda.


----------

